# Will RAID array break if I disconnect and reconnect?



## xbonez (Dec 3, 2010)

This weekend I intend to take my entire PC apart, clean every component and then re-assemble before I overclock for the winter.

1. I have a RAID 0 array on my southbridge controller. If I disconnect the hard disks, and later reconnect them to the same controller, will it still recognize my array?

2. Do the HDDs need to be connected to the exact same SATA ports they were connected to earlier?


----------



## erocker (Dec 3, 2010)

As long as the computer is turned off there shouldn't be a problem disconnecting them.

It's probablly best to use the same Sata ports, so mark them so you remember though, it should still work if the drives are connected to any port that make up the array.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 3, 2010)

Gotcha. Computer will be off, during the entire process. I will mark the ports though. Thanks


----------



## Kreij (Dec 3, 2010)

It does not hurt to write down your BIOS setting either, just in case the computer gets amnesia.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 3, 2010)

Nope it won't I know cuse I posted the exact same thread a month or 2 back, when I stripped the PC down completely forgetting I have Raid0 and not noting which sata cable was attached to what drive, luckily I guessed right when I powered up and didn't have an issue


----------



## xbonez (Dec 3, 2010)

@Kreji: haha...will do
@NdMk: thanks for confirming


----------

